# Workspace teilen Windows & Linux



## The_S (24. Aug 2006)

Hi,

nachdem ich jetzt neben meinem Windows XP Prof. ein Linux (seit neuestem doch Ubuntu 6.06) installiert habe, würde ich gerne die Möglichkeit haben auf beiden Betriebssystemen an meinen Projekten weiterzuarbeiten. Am einfachsten wäre das natürlich wenn ich einfach beiden Eclipse-Installationen den selben Workspace zuweisen könnte.

Weiß jemand zufällig ob das möglich ist (Bevor ich irgendwas zerschies ...  )? Evtl. auf einer FAT32 Partition, da dieses Dateisystem ja imho von beiden Betriebssystemen optimal unterstützt wird!?

Danke!


----------



## Wildcard (24. Aug 2006)

Der Workspace sollte funktionieren, nur eventuell gibt's Probleme mit den Linebreaks.
Bei Eclipse seh ich da kein großes Problem, dir muss nur klar sein das wenn du zB in einem Programm einen Datei schreibst, dann sieht die in Windows eben anders aus als unter Linux.
FAT ist mit Sicherheit die einfachste Lösung, alternativ kannst du in Windows auch Bibliotheken einbinden damit Windows die Linux Dateisysteme unterstützt. Andersrum(NTFS unter Linux) geht das leider, dank proprietärer Spezifikationen, noch nicht so einfach :roll:


----------



## foobar (24. Aug 2006)

Warum verwendest du kein CVS-System?


----------



## The_S (24. Aug 2006)

OK, dann schau ich mal ob ich noch irgendwo kostbaren Speicher für eine FAT-Partition abdrücken kann  . Meld mich dann entweder lachend oder weinend wieder ...

[edit]
@foobar

was würde mir hier ein CVS bringen?


----------



## Wildcard (24. Aug 2006)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warum verwendest du kein CVS-System?


Wie soll den das gehen wenn immer nur Linux ODER Windows läuft?  ???:L 
Es sei dann man benutzt einen anderen Rechner als Server natürlich.


----------



## The_S (25. Aug 2006)

So, nach längerer "Vorbereitungsphase" (Partiton verkleinern, FAT32 Partiton erstellen, Workspace (zum Testen) auf die FAT32 Partiton kopieren, aus dem JDK-Bin n Paket basteln, Paket installieren, Eclipse einrichten, etc.  ) scheint als hätte alles bestens geklappt. Als einziges negatives ist mir aufgefallen, dass die evtl. vorhanden Sonderzeichen in z. B. Strings nicht dargestellt werden (was aber zu erwarten war). Ich werde wohl alle Sonderzeichen mit einem Tool in Unicode wandeln und erst in der Finalen Version wieder umändern.

Ihr kennt nicht zufällig ein Tool/Eclipse-PlugIn, mit dem man mein Vorhaben einfach realisieren kann (bzw. habt eine bessere Idee)!?


----------



## foobar (25. Aug 2006)

> Es sei dann man benutzt einen anderen Rechner als Server natürlich.


Zum Bleistift.

Ich habe auch unter Linux einen CVS-Server laufen und arbeite mit Windows in der VM. So habe ich 2 getrennte Rechner auf einem Gerät und Windows ist bei weitem nicht mehr so bedrohlich, weil es nur noch ein Prozess unter Linux ist. Es gibt auch eine freie Alternativer zu VMWare.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/QEMU

Ansonsten stellst du dir einfach einen alten Pentium hin und machst Linux drauf.


----------



## Wildcard (25. Aug 2006)

Ja, QEMU benutze ich auch. Ist aber leider schon ein Stück langsamer als VM-Ware


----------



## hupfdule (25. Aug 2006)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja, QEMU benutze ich auch. Ist aber leider schon ein Stück langsamer als VM-Ware



Das Accelerator Kernelmodul macht tatsächlich ganz schön was aus. Inwiefern sich die Geschwindigkeit mit VMWare vergleichen lässt, weiß ich nicht, aber über die Geschwindigkeit beschweren kann man sich mit dem Ding eigentlich nicht.


----------



## The_S (25. Aug 2006)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Es sei dann man benutzt einen anderen Rechner als Server natürlich.
> 
> 
> Zum Bleistift.



Ich glaub meine Mudda bekommt nen Schreianfall, wenn ich noch nen Rechner irgendwo hinbau ...  :autsch:  :lol:


----------



## Wildcard (25. Aug 2006)

hupfdule hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Accelerator Kernelmodul macht tatsächlich ganz schön was aus. Inwiefern sich die Geschwindigkeit mit VMWare vergleichen lässt, weiß ich nicht, aber über die Geschwindigkeit beschweren kann man sich mit dem Ding eigentlich nicht.


Den benutze ich auch, und im normalen Betrieb geht es auch einigermaßen, aber gerade die Installation hat einen guten halben Tag gedauert. Leider könnte ich während dieser Zeit auch nichts anderes machen, da sich die Installation leider aufgehängt hat wenn man ihr den Fokus entzogen hat...
Naja, geht ja jetzt


----------



## The_S (25. Aug 2006)

OK, anders gefragt:

Welche Zeichen gehen beim kopieren von Windows auf Linux und umgekehrt verloren? Dann schreib ich mir selber ein Tool ...


----------



## The_S (25. Aug 2006)

War viel einfacher als gedacht. Hab einfach in Eclipse eingestellt, dass er die Dateien nicht mit utf8 sondern mit iso blablablub lesen soll. So wies ausschaut funktionierts. Werds bei Gelegenheit auch mal testen. Falls es dann nicht geht meld ich mich nochmal, ansonsten könnt ihr das prob als gelöst ansehen .


----------

